# What are you?!



## Janice (Apr 28, 2005)

1/2 German & 1/2 Hispanic


----------



## Jozie (Apr 28, 2005)

My father is from Argentina, but my mother's family has been in Canada for ages, but are originally from Ireland (like 4-5 generations or so ago).


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 28, 2005)

1/4 German, 1/4 Belgian, 1/4 Dutch, 1/4 assorted (mostly English)  YAY FOR MUTTS


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 28, 2005)

My family has been in the US for ages, but our background is mainly English with a bit of Scotch-Irish thrown in.  I used to tell my friends that my stomach was the Irish part, due to my high tolerance of cocktails.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## nphernetton (Apr 28, 2005)

Mostly french and just a bit of a couple others...italian, irish, some kinda native american...


----------



## Elorien (Apr 28, 2005)

Mostly Irish, I think. But Canadian for quite a few generations


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Im a mutt...German, Russian, tiny bit Irish, and a few other things. The majority lies with the German...And I certainly have the "german temper"
and yes I am a German Jew..


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm not completely sure as i am adopted but i'm told i have Puerto Rican in me.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 28, 2005)

my ethinicity is french, vietnamese, indonesian <<< I wish I looked more like those bollywood stars though!!!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 28, 2005)

50% czech, swedish, hungarian and german!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

50% dutch and 50% norweigan


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 28, 2005)

Nothing exciting. Mostly Scottish and French with  German (possibly Jewish) & Native American tossed in for good measure.


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 28, 2005)

Filipino (pure)


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 28, 2005)

1/2 Filipino, Japanese and Caucasion


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 28, 2005)

I am half Italian half Irish.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2005)

1/2 German & 1/2 Hispanic


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2005)

100% JAMAICAN!!!! ( tho my grandfather on my mom's side is Scottish)


----------



## redvelvetdolly (Apr 28, 2005)

My father is Cuban and on my mother's side there is English, Finnish, German, and Irish.


----------



## Julie (Apr 28, 2005)

1/2 Mexican and 1/2 Puerto Rican


----------



## Sanne (Apr 28, 2005)

mostly dutch, only 1/8 belgian blood in me


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

I am english, french, Danish, german, swiss,.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 28, 2005)

I have no freakin idea lol..i guess im a mutt as well!


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm 3/8 East German, 3/8 West German and 2/8 Polish (is that the right word for being from Poland?)


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 28, 2005)

my mother is from Ireland, though her mother was from Scotland.

my father was born in Slovakia, but his family has Hungarian and Ukrainian in it too.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_100% JAMAICAN!!!! ( tho my grandfather on my mom's side is Scottish)_

 
Please tell me you like dancehall!!


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 28, 2005)

Im mostly dutch from my dads side, but also american indian. his grandpa was like a chief or something although my dad is butt white. haha. 

and from my moms side i am mostly irish with german, welsh, and i think maybe a little french mixed in.


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm pretty much 100% English, with a little Welsh blood from my Mother's side of the family


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 28, 2005)

1/2 Puerto Rican, 1/2 Danish


----------



## Alison (Apr 28, 2005)

Half German, the other half is Scottish, French Canadian, and a little English thrown in for good measure.


----------



## nikki_v83 (Apr 28, 2005)

*****


----------



## solardame (Apr 28, 2005)

Some North & South A.I. blood sprinkled with some French (Acadian), German, and Spanish.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 29, 2005)

100% JAPONEE baby!!!.....ugh, hate my small slant eyes!!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 29, 2005)

Puerto Rican / Italian / Mutt


----------



## joytheobscure (Apr 29, 2005)

All American... Jamestown and Prerevolutionary war, origins in England mainly oh and Very Southern and I'm part Native American Choctaw Tribal Member.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 29, 2005)

British born, currently residing in Australia with very mixed origins.  

Mum is Filipino & Spanish, born in Philippines. Dad is pure Indian (Asian Indian) but born in Guyana, which used to be ruled by the British. He says there may be some African blood, but very little.

Mess, mess, mess...


----------



## orodwen (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: What is your ethnic background?*

this is what i know for sure:
german, irish, cherokee, english, welsh, french, scots & *IF* my researching from some yrs ago is accurate, i am one of the 100,000 or so living at this time who has descended from constantine (emporer, not that i'm proud of this but it is interesting to note) and pretty much all of the royalty that covered europe as well as signers of the magna carta.  small world, eh?  i'd love to find out more about my fathers german/english side as well as the cherokee from my mother's side that seemed to have left the blanket at different times, pending on what branch of the family they came from.  

i think one thing that stays w/ me when i have viewed various segments of my genealogical history is that parts of my ancestry was trying to destroy another part but somewhere along the way, two cultures/ethnicities blended to create a generation of entirely new people and this repeats itself over and over.  so many of us "mutts" are like this.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 29, 2005)

1/2 italian 1/2 english.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 29, 2005)

both my parents are mexican, my father's family was spanish and italian, but my mother's 100% mexican.


----------



## Luthien (Apr 29, 2005)

1/2 Euro Mutt (my Mom's side - English and Scottish), 1/2 Puerto Rican (my Dad came over to the mainland when he was 22).


----------



## Cyn (Apr 29, 2005)

100% Mexican


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

Half Irish, Half Scotish. The best drinkers of em all!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
100% JAMAICAN!!!! ( tho my grandfather on my mom's side is Scottish)

 
Please tell me you like dancehall!!_

 

uuhhhhh.... YEAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's in my blood!!!!!! booyakka, booyakka!!! LOL


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

1/2 Hungarian, 1/2 Ukrainian


----------



## Paola H. (Apr 30, 2005)

100% Spanish!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
100% JAMAICAN!!!! ( tho my grandfather on my mom's side is Scottish)

 
Please tell me you like dancehall!!

 

uuhhhhh.... YEAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's in my blood!!!!!! booyakka, booyakka!!! LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_

 
Heh its in my blood too but I wont say how it got there!! hehe I loveeeeee reggae..Its the only music I can actually dance to


----------



## princess_jenilee (May 1, 2005)

Filipina and 1/16 Chinese


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
100% JAMAICAN!!!! ( tho my grandfather on my mom's side is Scottish)

 
Please tell me you like dancehall!!

 

uuhhhhh.... YEAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's in my blood!!!!!! booyakka, booyakka!!! LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 
Heh its in my blood too but I wont say how it got there!! hehe I loveeeeee reggae..Its the only music I can actually dance to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

tee hee


----------



## jasper17 (May 2, 2005)

1/8 Irish, 3/8 Italian, 1/4 Hungarian and 1/4 Swedish or German - not 100% sure on that last bit.


----------



## leenybeeny (May 2, 2005)

My mother was born in Trinidad, my father was born in England, I was born in Canada.

On my mom's side, my grandmother is French from Martinique and my Grandfather is of Indian descent.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 2, 2005)

My mother's side is almost pure German (my grandpa was born in Germany and then his parents came over here to the U.S. before the WW's)...very German family!  My Mom always tells stories of how great-gma and gpa hardly spoke english and gpa would yell at her in German and she would never understand what he was saying! LOL

My Dad's side is a wide mix!  LOL, most of his side is Norweigan and Swedish and English

And it's an interesting story!  My father's great-grandpa married a Cherokee-Apache woman, so I'm also part Native American.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I say married like it was all happy happy...but grandpa PURCHASED her from her tribe...very sad actually.  But alas that's my family history...like it or not!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 17, 2006)

ok for some strange reason i get fascinated by what race/culture/descendants etc etc people are. i duno why i just think its wow!! sometimes i even find weird combos like a girl i know has a swedish mother and a pakistani father hehe so where do you all originate from and of what descendants, does that make sense
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me: my mummys of african descent and my father was pakistani


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 17, 2006)

On my moms side, I am Canadian, black Canadian. I'm the 6th generation...my family escaped from slavery in the US. I wish I knew where in Africa I originated from, but...yeah. Here's a bit more about Josiah, who escaped.
Here's a bit more about Josiah, who escaped.




My dad is from Jamaica, but I don't embrace the culture.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 17, 2006)

My family is from Ukraine (paternally) and from Germany (maternally). So I pretty much consider myself Eastern/Middle European. My religious background is Jewish & Catholic (messy, yes)... I don't identify with either religion at the moment. I am a third generation Canadian.

As a nice mix-up (I am sure this will interest you, Lali), my SO is Vietnamese, born in Vietnam and escaped as a refugee with his family after the Vietnam war. He was 3. I am sure we will get married one day and most likely have children. I always wonder what they will look like. I tend to stare at people who have Asian/Caucasian mixed children.


----------



## Lalli (Jul 17, 2006)

^^wow intresting mix!! ur lil bubbas will definantly be cuteeeeee


----------



## aziajs (Jul 17, 2006)

I am Black.  Pretty simple.  I know that there are Native Americans and White people in my family tree several generations back but I am essentialy just Black.


----------



## Pascal (Jul 17, 2006)

Lebanese , and on day I hope to be Princess Jasmine, with the long hair and all. I am also native american.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 17, 2006)

A mutt. My ancestors were Scottish. Hence the last name Campbell. Largest scottish clan to date. There is also some irish, german and cherokee in there too. But basically I'm just your good ol' american mutt. I'm married to an Austrian who is a fourth Hungarian. Our children will be goreous for sure. With black brown eyes. Aaagh! I love it!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 17, 2006)

lol! cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 k so i'm jamaican and proud!! FULLY emrbace the culture as i was born and raised in jamaica
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. my mother's father is scottish (caucasian), her mother half chinese /half black (jamaican) -  my father's dad is black (jamaican) and his mom half caucasian/half black (jamaican)..

nowwwww my husband is from india (tho he looks italian) so our kids are going to be mutts and proud!! ohhh yeahhhh baby!!!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 17, 2006)

whats mutt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe wow some intresting combos


----------



## Lalli (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 
_Lebanese , and on day I hope to be Princess Jasmine, with the long hair and all. I am also native american._

 
awww so cutee


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 17, 2006)

English/Irish. Half and half I think.

I think there is some Swedish somewhere lol.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 17, 2006)

Polish.german. and dutch. im a 6th generation Californian. Im basically just your typical white woman.


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_lol! cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 k so i'm jamaican and proud!! FULLY emrbace the culture as i was born and raised in jamaica
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. my mother's father is scottish (caucasian), her mother half chinese /half black (jamaican) -  my father's dad is black (jamaican) and his mom half caucasian/half black (jamaican)..

nowwwww my husband is from india (tho he looks italian) so our kids are going to be mutts and proud!! ohhh yeahhhh baby!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
out of many, one people!


my mother is chinese and japanese and my dad is chinese and french. so 50, 25, 25 although my best friend who happens to be Chinese-Jamaican (yes there's lots of chinese people in Jamaica) claims that i dance too good to not have any Jamaican in me. ahhaha


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 17, 2006)

My dad is German/Irish basicly White/caucasian, my mom is full Korean,  I was born and raised in Korea until the age of 6...i call myself 
"Ko-germ-ish"  Ko-g if ya family "korean gangsta"

Lol my kids are "Korwican"

Korean, white, Puerto Rican
"Arroz Con Pollo BABY and some Kimchi on da side"


----------



## juli (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_My family is from Ukraine (paternally) and from Germany (maternally). So I pretty much consider myself Eastern/Middle European. My religious background is Jewish & Catholic (messy, yes)... I don't identify with either religion at the moment. I am a third generation Canadian.

As a nice mix-up (I am sure this will interest you, Lali), my SO is Vietnamese, born in Vietnam and escaped as a refugee with his family after the Vietnam war. He was 3. I am sure we will get married one day and most likely have children. I always wonder what they will look like. I tend to stare at people who have Asian/Caucasian mixed children._

 

OmGGGGG!!! Asian/Caucasian Mix are the Best!!! IMO. Not trying to be racial or anything.  I see them sometimes and wow... they are gorgeous.  I met few that were italian/korean mix and I couldnt stop looking at them. They were very very pretty.  sigh ... only if i was a mix I would be happier. =P  I am 100% Korean.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm so mixed ya all that i don't realy know what i am. So i like to call myself human he he
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .

my mother is mixed: (her parents were a mix of) mexican & dominican/Caucasian

my father is also mixed: (his parents were a mix of) Caucasian & chinese/Caucasian


oh yeah baby! out of all that good mixed stuff comes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and my son is on his dad side half kaapverdian and portugese


----------



## Jaim (Jul 17, 2006)

My mom's just plain Canadian and my dad is Greek. I didn't even get the olive skin from the Greek side, but I sure do have a Greek nose.


----------



## xceelynn (Jul 17, 2006)

parents were born and raised in vietnam (in asia for those who don't know). my dad is full vietnamese, he fled from vietnam during the war. my mom is half viet half white i think.. i never met her dad so i really don't know. her dad was an american soldier in the vietnam war soyeah. my heritage &tradtitions are all vietnamese though.
So.. iam 75%vietnamese and 25%white and a first generation american of the family :]]]]


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 17, 2006)

My parents were born in Vietnam. They immigrated to Canada in their twenties and then had me.

So I am a first generation Vietnamese-Canadian.

Strangely, people usually guess that I am chinese or korean...and not vietnamese until they find out my last name.


----------



## janelle811 (Jul 17, 2006)

On my mom's side, I am almost completely slovak.  On my dad's side, I am basically polish, but there is some other nationality in there (we think it might be german, but we aren't sure).


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_"Arroz Con Pollo BABY and some Kimchi on da side"_

 
hmmm kim chi. :-D


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_......"Ko-germ-ish"  Ko-g if ya family "korean gangsta"

Lol my kids are "Korwican"

Korean, white, Puerto Rican
"Arroz Con Pollo BABY and some Kimchi on da side"_

 
Too funny!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jul 17, 2006)

I am black.

Yea way back there are some native americans in our family and there are some mexicans and some jamaicans..but when you ook at me you see a black person..soo i don't do all the naming and claiming.

Eventhough my grandma looks like a white mexican indian. lol What does that have to do with me? I look like an African.


----------



## varsana (Jul 17, 2006)

Well my mum is hawaiian (descendants of one of the royal families) and her father is Scottish with some Asian, Danish & Norweigan back through the generations. My father was born in California and his mother comes from Russian backround while his father came from Jewish backround. Because my mothers family were descendants of the hawaiian royal family, back before America took over, they owned a large part of one of the islands!!! but sadly it was sold


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 17, 2006)

hehe, all these mixes, sounds so exotic! Even my fiance is a mix of sooo many backgrounds youc an't even tell where he's from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just plain dutch. you can't get any more Dutch then me lol
Typical 'white' girl, although because of my job people confuse me of being middle eastern, but it's difficult to tell anyway as my accent is american/canadian (dont have a clue why, never been anywhere near the US/CA lol), very confusing


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 17, 2006)

I consider myself black, although I know others that don't. Hell, some people confuse me for other races. My mom is Jamaican and she is also part Chinese. Lol, when I was little, I used to ask her if she was. She got asked if she was Fillipino. She doesn't like to talk about it, because she got teased about it growing up in Jamaica.

My dad is Spanish/Black/White. His mother was Spanish and his father is half black/half white.

It's kinda funny, because people always confuse me for other races. A couple people thought I was of Indian descent. A lot of people think I'm Somalian or Ethiopian. I had a Somalian girl tell ME that I AM Somalian, even after I stated that I'm not. One of my friends thought I was black/spanish when she first met me. It's fun for me to confuse people sometimes. But at the end of the day, I still consider myself as black.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty boring - Just French & Lithuanian.
I get mistaken for either an Italian or Portuguesian. 
But when I tell people what my heritage is, 
they always say "I can see it!"


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_A mutt. My ancestors were Scottish. Hence the last name Campbell. Largest scottish clan to date. There is also some irish, german and cherokee in there too. But basically I'm just your good ol' american mutt. I'm married to an Austrian who is a fourth Hungarian. Our children will be goreous for sure. With black brown eyes. Aaagh! I love it!_

 
*Oooh oooo!!!  My husband's family is descended from the Campbells!!  It's funny..'cause the other half of his Scottish ethnicity comes from the MacDonald clan...HUGE rivals of the Campbells...if you don't know the history, you should read it sometime..very interesting stuff!!!*

*BTW: I am 75% French...the rest is Scotch, and a lil' Swede.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 17, 2006)

My mom's half Filipino and half Spanish and my dad's Filipino and a quarter Spanish -- so I'm just Filipino and Spanish basically. My fiance is Korean so our daughter is Filipino, Spanish, and Korean. 

In addition we celebrate many different cultures other than what's stated above. My fiance's parents are Irish, German, & Polish (he was adopted), one of my best friends is half Chinese, the other is part Japanese and French, and my fiance's best friends are African-American and Chamarro (from Guam) -- whew, *breathes*.  So yes, we celebrate and embrace ALL of those cultures!


----------



## user79 (Jul 17, 2006)

My father is German and my mother is Swiss. I was born in Germany but my family moved to Canada when I was 8 and I lived in Vancouver until I was 18. I live in Switzerland now. I consider myself European and Canadian, although my racial heritage is European. My cititzenship is Canadian and Swiss.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 17, 2006)

Lordy Im a mix. I have Cherokee, Lakota, Navajo blood in me-my dads side is Cherokee and Irish. My moms side has the Lakota, Navajo and British influence.


----------



## meller (Jul 17, 2006)

I am boring..LOL..French, scottish and English:O)


----------



## rubixio (Jul 18, 2006)

polish and ukranian, mostly. I know there is german in there and the tiniest bit of irish, but we didnt find out about that until recently. 

Nothing exciting, just a pale white girl


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 18, 2006)

My parents are from Ecuador...as far as I know, everyone from my family going back a few generations are Ecuadorian...I think some came from Spain.

I was born in NYC.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 18, 2006)

Dad's side 95% Irish.  5% Cherokee.  If you were to see a pic of my sister you could totally see the Cherokee in her. 

Mom's side.  70% Irish 30% Polish.

I just say I'm Irish most of the time.


----------



## quandolak (Jul 18, 2006)

.......


----------



## Lalli (Jul 18, 2006)

^^aww that is so cute


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 18, 2006)

My Mom is black. Although on her side of the family there is Native Amerian Indian and white. Which you can see in my Great Grandparents and my Grandma. My Dad is White and Japanese. His Father was Irish/Polish and my Grandma full Japanese. So, I'm white black and Japanese. People always mistkake me for Hispanic. 

Ha ha Hyper...love da kimchee. My boyfriend is half black and korean. His Mom always hooks us with fresh Kimchee. I got a whole bag of Yakimandu in my freezer! Yum.


----------



## ShirleyK (Jul 18, 2006)

My granny is from china and she moved to Indonesia, married to my grandpa who's a Indonesian but chinese... and basically I'm the 2nd generation Indonesian-Chinese...
as for my husband... he mix ridiculously... he's a Eurasian... British+French+Thai+Chinese...
and my kids gonna be: British+French+Thai+Indonesian+Chinese... and I'm not really sure about my future kids' race now...
LOL...


----------



## MACaronincheese (Jul 18, 2006)

My parents are both from Honduras(in Central America). I was born and raised in Miami, but when people ask I always say I'm Honduran.


----------



## Willa (Jul 18, 2006)

My grand father (fathers side) was american. He came to canada and got the canadian nationality. We have family in Rhode Island I think. My last name isnt common here in Quebec... *Rocray* if you know some of them... My uncle found out it comes from Great Britain, France.

On my mothers side, its easy. Its french canadian all the way.
Probably comes from Europe (belgium).


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jul 19, 2006)

I am mutt o rama here!

My Mom is Lebanese and Italian ( still have family in Beirut...praying for their safety)
My Dad is 3/4 Irish 1/4 German.

Hair...I got lots of hair! 

What is of the MOST interest to me is what my family has done when they came to the US. My dad's family were huge in Union and political issues as were my mother's family. My great grandfather from Lebanon was BIg into being American, so much so that the families' house was a county party seat ( we have the " JFK sat here" chair) and my dad's grandfather had to bunker down the house to hold Union meetings so that his family wouldn't have been shot at. My dad's great grandmother was HUGE into the local Sufferage movement!


----------



## Shawna (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_lol! cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 k so i'm jamaican and proud!! FULLY emrbace the culture as i was born and raised in jamaica
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. my mother's father is scottish (caucasian), her mother half chinese /half black (jamaican) -  my father's dad is black (jamaican) and his mom half caucasian/half black (jamaican)..

nowwwww my husband is from india (tho he looks italian) so our kids are going to be mutts and proud!! ohhh yeahhhh baby!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can't wait for you to have kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm Filipino-American...however most people can't tell I am so I always have to break it down to show why I don't look it.  My mom is about half Filipino and European (French, German, and something else...) wheras my father is 1/4 Spanish, Filipino and has some chinese (I dunno how much).  


After telling most people this, they're like "So then you're not really Filipino then?"  But I pretty much am since both parents were born and raised in the Philippines.  I was born there but grew up in the States.


----------



## Julie (Jul 19, 2006)

I am Mexican and Puerto Rican and my boyfriend is Chinese. My sister already has kids with her Chinese boyfriend and they are so cute so I can't wait til I have kids one day.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_lol! cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 k so i'm jamaican and proud!! FULLY emrbace the culture as i was born and raised in jamaica
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. my mother's father is scottish (caucasian), her mother half chinese /half black (jamaican) -  my father's dad is black (jamaican) and his mom half caucasian/half black (jamaican)..

nowwwww my husband is from india (tho he looks italian) so our kids are going to be mutts and proud!! ohhh yeahhhh baby!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I went to Ocho Rios in May for 6 days.  I loved it, loved it, loved it!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine is pretty simple....my dad was from the Ibo tribe in Nigeria and my mom is from Arizona.  As far as I know, on my mom's side, we're pure Black.  My full name is Nigerian and I know a total of four words in Ibo....how pathetic.  Surprisingly enough, 9 times out of 10, I can recognize if an African person is from Nigeria and I don't speak the language.


----------



## joraye (Jul 25, 2006)

My granpap came over on the boat from Calabria, so my mom is 1/2 Italian, so that makes me 1/4 Italian.

My dad is a WHOPPING 1/128 Choctaw, so I'm 1/256th, and sad to say, its enough to get me a CDIB card, with full benefits.  (can anyone say 4 years of college i DIDNT have to pay for?)

Other than that, I've heard Cherokee, Irish and Scottish coming from my moms side, and Black Dutch and maybe German from my Dad.  The italian and choctaw are the only things I claim.


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 25, 2006)

1/4 Dutch, 1/4 Belgian, 1/4 German, and 1/4 english, irish  whatever mixed.


Its cool to hear stories from my family's past- since my mom's side didn't come to America THAT long ago... my maternal grandparents were born in Germany and Belgium...


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joraye* 
_My dad is a WHOPPING 1/128 Choctaw, so I'm 1/256th, and sad to say, its enough to get me a CDIB card, with full benefits.  (can anyone say 4 years of college i DIDNT have to pay for?)
\._

 
you lucky girl!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 25, 2006)

My whole family is pretty mixed up!!  I am 1/2 black and 1/2 white (Irish).  My cousins are 1/2 Korean and half white (I loovvve the Korean culture
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and my (half) sister is black, mexican and philipino.  We have all been really close since we were very young (my sis, my cousin and myself) and everytime we left the house my father would make a comment about us being the rainbow coalition!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand what people are saying about being mistaken for other nationalities--I've been Puerto rican, mixed with Philipino or Korean (especially when I attended Korean church)  I hear some crazy stuff! And no matter where we go, I always look like SOMEONE....Are u related to so and so?   or Aren't you this person?...u look just like her.  I love being mixed tho!  Like I always say I have the best of both worlds!





 to all the mutts!


----------



## BeautifulHelena (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok...my maternal grandfather's mother was French, what makes me 1/8 French and 7/8 German. My father is from Bolivia with his mother being a Native, which makes people joke about my Inka ancestors (it's not proven, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Unfortunately I got neither the dark eyes nor black hair or nice tan


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't have a very interesting combination, lol.  My Mom's family was mainly Irish (on her Mom's side), don't know about her Dad's side cause he took off.  My Dad's side is German but I don't really know that part of the family.  So I really only ever got to know my Irish relatives.

My Irish Grandma ended up marrying an Italian guy who was my Mom's Stepdad and she always said that Irish and Italian was a strange combo-but then I married an Italian myself, lol.


----------



## Lalli (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joraye* 
_My granpap came over on the boat from Calabria, so my mom is 1/2 Italian, so that makes me 1/4 Italian.

My dad is a WHOPPING 1/128 Choctaw, so I'm 1/256th, and sad to say, its enough to get me a CDIB card, with full benefits.  (can anyone say 4 years of college i DIDNT have to pay for?)

Other than that, I've heard Cherokee, Irish and Scottish coming from my moms side, and Black Dutch and maybe German from my Dad.  The italian and choctaw are the only things I claim._

 
totally dumb question what is Choctaw?? native americans??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol kool u didnt have to pay for college!!


----------



## mymla (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't have a very interesting combination either.. haha. I'm 12,5% Finnish, the rest is Swedish.. And I have no skin color what so ever, lol


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 26, 2006)

Both sides of my family is English, but my dad's side is 100% English and my mom's side has French bloodlines, my nan is born in france and so did her relatives before her. 

My mom's side of the family dates back far as 1785 from what i know of lol.

my uncle's wife K is proper American so my cousins are EnglishxAmerican which is coolies


----------



## holliedavis (Jul 31, 2006)

My mother is your basic American mutt mix of Western European descent- French and English mostly.  My father is 1/8 Creek Indian (and he looks the part) and a mix of who-knows-what.  I ended up with light green eyes, dark NC40-42 skin and dark hair.  I look mostly like my dad, which isn't too bad.... except I ended up 5'2" instead of a nice statuesque 5'8" like my mom.  LOL


----------



## Raerae (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_black Canadian._

 
Heh reminds me of Charlie's Angels...

You never heard of the Black Irish!  lol


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 1, 2006)

Mom's side: italian and polish 
Dad's side: italian, polish and the the smallest part irish

i'm Italian and polish with just a tad bit of irish. 

i get my pale skin from the polish and irish. My dark is hair is from the italian in me


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 1, 2006)

Im a different mix. half Puerto Rican and half German


----------



## Chelly (Aug 2, 2006)

100% italiano (sicily & naples)

2nd generation NYer .. so im a bit watered down, but most of my family is off the boat lol


----------



## Eoraptor (Aug 2, 2006)

25% English, 25% Irish, 25% Pennsylvanian Dutch, 25% Slovakian


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 2, 2006)

on my mom's side i'm french and scottish. on my dad's side, i'm english and german. i am absolutely FASCINATED with germany and the german language (i'm trying to learn it on my own) so when people ask me i usually just say german lol


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 2, 2006)

1st gen American- parents are from West-Indian (from Trinidad). I look like a plain 'ol brown-skinned American. Although many people ask me without knowing if I or my family is from the Islands.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 2, 2006)

mostly czechoslovakian (50%). my great grandparents on my dad's side came here from czechoslovakia. and then from my moms side i get Swedish, Hungarian, Irish and German


----------



## neeshie (Aug 2, 2006)

Both my parents were Indian, and both their parents were indian too, but i don't consider myself indian - i'm not a huge fan of the culture either
my mom was trinidadian indian (2nd generation), my dad is east african indian (1st generation), i was born in jamaica and spent the first few years of my life in jamaica and trinidad. I grew up in canada and the us and now live in the uk
i guess i'm a mixed up indian - i call myself a child of the world!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 2, 2006)

I am one half British, a quarter French and a quarter Swiss, along with some Irish and Scotish waayyy back. I mostly indentify with the French and Swiss (I'm in France right now and I was in Switzerland earlier this month). I'm a first generation Canadian so that is my citizenship, but I'm planning on getting both my French and Swiss and living over here for awhile.


----------



## bai_xue (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm Welsh, German, English, Cherokee & a bit of Choctaw. I am in the process of proving my Native American heritage in order to qualify for benefits.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 4, 2006)

i'm full-blooded korean, although i do get one of the following: vietnamese, thai, chinese, japanese, filipino, or a mix

and professionaltart, i always thought you were korean! lol


----------



## coco.butter. (Aug 4, 2006)

oooo these are so interesting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol im pakistani, saudi arabian, traced back to india but of turkish decent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wooot


----------



## Pushpa (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_Lordy Im a mix. I have Cherokee, Lakota, Navajo blood in me-my dads side is Cherokee and Irish. My moms side has the Lakota, Navajo and British influence._

 
oo la la navajo can you say beautiful bone structure


100% west indian my moms grandparents are from locknow india and were stolen and sold to the caribbean as indentured servants...my dads side i have no clue about his ancestry all i know is they are northern indians.....but snoop dogg looks alot like my dad hahaha so maybe some black in there but i doubt

but i was born and raised in guyana and fully consider myslef guyanese before anythign else and proud to be a WEST indian

but all the time i get confused for beign mixed i don't mind



and juneplum indian and black is my fave mix oo that hair that bautiful beautiful hair and skin texture is just flawless


----------



## battipatti (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm Mexcian....just Mexican, not mixed with anything as far as I can tell. If I were to ever have a kid they'd be Mexican, German, and Italian, bestest friend is hell bent on me giving her a goddaughter so it seems the boy has no say in the matter


----------



## GODDESS (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi,


I get asked that question all the time!! People can never figure me out! I wish there was a game show or something, i would win everytime!! lolo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Iam:

Canadian
American
Russian
British
Spanish
Chinese
Fillipino


PROUD TO BE DIFFERENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm California.  Were a breed unto ourselves!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I'm California.  Were a breed unto ourselves!_

 
LOLOL hahaahha that is so true!


----------



## Lalli (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coco.butter.* 
_oooo these are so interesting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol im pakistani, saudi arabian, traced back to india but of turkish decent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wooot_

 
lush mix!!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 4, 2006)

My mother came on a boat from Italy.
My father came on a boat from Germany.
Both their parents and grandparents were Italian and German, respectively.

So, that makes me half a cannoli and half sauerkraut!

Delish!


----------



## jess (Aug 5, 2006)

Both my parents are from New Zealand - my dad is Pakeha (white New Zealander - his family generations ago came from England, Ireland, Scotland) and my mother is part Maori her grandmother was a Maori and her father was Jewish, her mum was a Pakeha, so I have a bit of Maori and the rest is Pakeha - So basically I am a first generation Australian, but I am getting more and more into the N.Z/Maori / Islander culture as I get older and after a recent trip back there the first in many many years.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok. I call myself black because that is the first thing you see but my family’s background is a mixture of Summa. Summa dis and summa dat. My grandmother (dad’s side) is Irish, Native American, Cuban, Korean, Geechee and African all rolled into one. Her parents were both mixed. His father was African-American and I can trace his family all the way back to 1809. My mom’s father is African-American and ¼ Native American (His mother was half black, half Native American. Not sure which tribe). Her mother is just African-American (I believe). However, I found a link “Lady_MAC” where you can do a DNA test and find out what part of Africa your (and my) ancestors are from, and what tribe. 

Here it is: http://www.ftdna.com/afrogene.html


----------



## Lalli (Aug 9, 2006)

^^woah! that is a big mix


----------



## User34 (Aug 9, 2006)

Mom is Puerto Rican dad is Ecuadorian.
I was born and raised in NY =)


----------



## ette (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm French, German, Irish, Welsh, and many more European lol.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 9, 2006)

100% Jamaican..... as far as 5 gener. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No Mixing until my brother and I took over
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I married a 100%Bosnian man
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I love him)
He married a white chick(HI JEN!!!!:loveya: ) who I'm not sure if she's mixed or not....


----------



## girlstar (Aug 9, 2006)

My paternal grandmother was 100% Scottish, concieved there, but her parents moved to Canada when her mom was pregnant with her, so she was born here. I have no idea about my paternal grandfather, because anyone in our family who has tried to research him hits a dead end with his great grandparents - we have no idea where they came to Canada from. 

My maternal grandmother and grandfather are descended from generations upon generations of Martitime families. Which pretty much means I am related to anyone who lives in PEI or Nova Scotia as long as their family has lived there for a few generations. And as far as I have been able to trace back, they are all originally from Scotland, Ireland, England, Germany and Holland. 

Ancestors on my dad's side were bootleggers for Al Capone, and on my mother's side, they were horse thieves who got kicked out of Ireland. I've never done anything illegal in my life!!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 10, 2006)

1/2 thai
1/2 lao


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Ok. I call myself black because that is the first thing you see but my family’s background is a mixture of Summa. Summa dis and summa dat._

 
LOL, you are too funny! I'm like "summa" what's that?


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_LOL, you are too funny! I'm like "summa" what's that?_

 
I got it from my grandma. When I asked her what she was, she said, "I'm summa..."
Me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Her: "Summa dis and summa dat"

Me:


----------



## jess (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_I got it from my grandma. When I asked her what she was, she said, "I'm summa..."
Me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Her: "Summa dis and summa dat"

Me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahah that's hilarious!


----------



## xiahe (Aug 11, 2006)

50% chinese & 50% polish.  now there's something you don't see everyday...


----------



## Raerae (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_





  50% chinese & 50% polish.  now there's something you don't see everyday..._

 
Your the first person who has Chinese heritage to not get a 5.0 right? *tease*


----------



## Lalli (Aug 12, 2006)

this thread was mineeeee:uhh oh well hehe


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 14, 2006)

100% Vietamense


----------



## tokyo_juliet (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm full-blooded Hmong or Miao as we are called in China where we originate from. Proud of it too.


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 19, 2006)

100% from western africa (ivory coast).


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 21, 2006)

i'm texan by injection


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_i'm texan by injection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, we can see that....


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I'm California.  Were a breed unto ourselves!_

 






 Proud to be Californian!

Although for the sake of the thread, I'm 100% Filipino....


----------



## sharyn (Jan 6, 2007)

100 % Transilvanian


----------



## quandolak (Jan 6, 2007)

......


----------



## medusalox (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm some mix of Czech, German, Irish and Scottish. And, not by blood, but I have some Native American heritage (my great grandmother was abandoned on, and subsequently raised on a reservation. She gave me moccasins for my 1st birthday!). I hear that somewhere in my family tree, there's some Dutch and Swedish, but no one really knows for sure!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 6, 2007)

I know for certain that I'm 4/6ths German, 1/6th Mexican and to the best of my knowledge the rest is Irish.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm Italian! My father was born in Siciliy and came to Canada with his family when he was a teenager. My mother was born here just a few years after her parents came to Canada from Bari, Italy but being raised in an "immigrant" household" she didn't learn english until she started school! I was born here in toronto but consider myself just Italian. My parents really carried on traditions and we own Italian grocery stores so we really keep the heritage alive!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I'm Italian! My father was born in Siciliy and came to Canada with his family when he was a teenager. My mother was born here just a few years after her parents came to Canada from Bari, Italy but being raised in an "immigrant" household" she didn't learn english until she started school! I was born here in toronto but consider myself just Italian. My parents really carried on traditions and we own Italian grocery stores so we really keep the heritage alive!_

 
Would your family like to adopt and feed me? I've always wished I had an Italian Grandma that loved to cook for me, sigh. Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, Italian grocery stores, yummmm!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 7, 2007)

100% Polish!

Both parents are from Poland.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm like 3/8 mexican and 5/8th spanish... but my great great grandmother was french... and that's as much as I know... 

I'm engaged to a Bengali... so I can't wait to see our kids....... <3


----------



## amoona (Jan 8, 2007)

WOW this thread is like never gonna die hehe.

K I'm 100% Palestinian but my mom's family had their village destroied in 1948 so when my grandparents started having kids they moved to Brazil because they didn't want to raise their kids in the refugee camp. So I speak Portuguese and Arabic.


----------



## macface (Jan 8, 2007)

100% mexican


----------



## design (Jan 8, 2007)

filipino, nicaraguen and french mostly...i'm a mutt!


----------



## nickaboo (Jan 8, 2007)

my mum is peranakan chinese, and my dad's heritage is portugese, dutch, french, malay and sri lankan and his mum's side, and english, welsh, indian, indonesian on his dad's side. my sis looks far more asian than me, i just look plain weird haha. 

my man is 1/16 Native American and 15/16 english. can't wait to see how our kids turn out


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a mutt!!  My mom is Mexican and Spanish, my father is French, Spanish, and German. But I usually consider myself mostly Latina because I was raised in a Mexican/Spanish environment with all the traditions that come along with the heritage.


----------



## n_c (Jan 8, 2007)

Mexican!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 8, 2007)

1/2 English, 1/2 Pakistani.


----------



## ichnusa (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm 100% Italian! (Tuscany)


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 8, 2007)

1/2 Dutch (Freisian actually...or however you spell it...) and 1/4 English and 1/4 Czech.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 9, 2007)

man, we are all such a wonderful mix of ethnicities... what a macalicious rainbow!


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 9, 2007)

As far as I know I am...English, French, Norwegian, German, and Irish.  There might be other stuff thrown in there, but that's all I know!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is a WILD combo for ya ..lol

I'm French, Irish, & Spanish.


----------



## mmmango (Jan 10, 2007)

From what I know I'm Filipino (which could include Spanish/Japanese/American since we were taken over by them =P) A lot of people say I look Hispanic so hmmm...


----------



## faifai (Jan 11, 2007)

100% Bangladeshi. Though the whole division of India into India, East Pakistan and West Pakistan happened only about 50 years ago, so technically you could get away with calling me Indian as it was regarded as one giant country for so long.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm half-Japanese (mom), half-Okinawan (dad) (and yes, they're different).  I do get a lot of people who say that I look Korean (probably because I have my cheekbones kind of stab you in the face when I'm grinning wide), but one blind ass Korean lady said that I looked Filipino (?!?!  I'm friggin' pale btw)

My BF is half-Chinese (mom) and half-German (dad- and he pulls his height and broad shoulders from here!) and everyone said if we have kids, they're going to be incredibly cute!


----------



## uberlicious (Jan 12, 2007)

100% Indian How boring!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmmango* 

 
_From what I know I'm Filipino (which could include Spanish/Japanese/American since we were taken over by them =P)_

 
Ditto! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My grandfather is 1/2 Spanish 1/2 Filipino so I guess there's a little of that in me heh.


----------



## OBseSsedSpeNDer (Jan 13, 2007)

100% Korean!


----------



## spencoh (Jan 15, 2007)

jewish/mexican


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 16, 2007)

My grandparents were born in Afghanistan but they moved from the war, both of my parents were born in Pakistan and I still have some family there

I was born and raised in the US, although I visit Pakistan often


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 16, 2007)

mostly german & an 1/8th native american


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm English, Russian and French


----------



## lilt2487 (Jan 18, 2007)

100% Bangladeshiiiiiii :-D


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm 100% Indian (India).

I get asked if I am Hispanic or from the islands (Guyana/Trinidad) all the time. 
People are convinced that I am a mix, but no I am all Indian and proud baby!


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 5, 2007)

English, Irish, French canadian.


----------



## meiming (Nov 5, 2007)

yay for multi-ethnicities and multi-nationalism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this is only one of the reasons why I like Specktra so much! 
As for me...boring... 1/2 japanese and 1/2 chinese


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 5, 2007)

ok, well...
Me and my sister were born here in Canada. My Mum was born in England and my Dad in Nigeria. On my Mum's side, my Grandma was born in Jamaica but is also German, and Scotish because of a distant relative. My Grandpa was born in Jamaica. On my Dad's side, both my Grandma and Pa were born in Nigeria.


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 5, 2007)

ok, well...
Me and my sister were born here in Canada. My Mum was born in England and my Dad in Nigeria. On my Mum's side, my Grandma was born in Jamaica but is also German, and Scotish because of a distant relative. My Grandpa was born in Jamaica. On my Dad's side, both my Grandma and Pa were born in Nigeria.

so... i am Canadian, Nigerian, English, Jamaican, Scottish, and German...phew


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 5, 2007)

Russian and Chinese.


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 5, 2007)

Russian + Chinese = Beautiful mix!


----------



## mimichaton206 (Nov 5, 2007)

My dad is Moroccan and my mum is English..


----------



## xolovinyoo (Nov 5, 2007)

Half black/ 1/4 filipino, 1/4 chinese. but i know i have spanish in me since my grandma was a lil spanish


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 5, 2007)

english & irish


----------



## Switz1880 (Nov 6, 2007)

100% East Indian and proud!  But I was born and raised in Queens, NY.


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 6, 2007)

100% Italian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  linguini in my blood


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 6, 2007)

Scottish & Irish...Not sure what else haha. I think a bit of Dutch?


----------



## Hilly (Nov 6, 2007)

Spanish, Polish, Italian


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm 100% Filipino!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 9, 2007)

Black
Irish
Dutch
Cherokee Indian
Powhatan Indian
Monacan Indian


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 9, 2007)

Russki lol and I have some Georgian in me(the country not the state!!)


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 9, 2007)

my blood is pure Chinese, but I'm also Canadian (cuz i live here)...but I'm also Guyanese cuz i was born there!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 9, 2007)

black black and mo' black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i got white family members, but its like my great-great grandfather and his peeps, i dont count all that, so i'm black


----------



## messhead (Nov 9, 2007)

Ooohhh, my turn!!! I am one of those 1/2 asian people!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am half filipino, half white... (my dad is english, irish, and native american.)

However, I have had people think I was different ethnicities. I had a guy come up and talk to me in spanish because he thought I was mexican/spanish, I had someone else argue with me because he *said *I was hawaiian.... Don't you just love people!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 9, 2007)

LoL I've had people argue with me about my race as well. Like I'm lying about it lol. People swear up and down that I'm Puerto Rican or some kind of spanish. I have absolutely NO spanish in me. People have asked me "are you sure you're not spanish?" lol.

People have also guessed that I'm hawaiian, japanese/black, Italian. Its kind of cool to look like so many different races though.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

Northern Italian (European) and Bahraini (Arab).
You'd never guess it from looking at my pics... I'm the most un-Arab, un-Italian looking Italian/Arab I know. Oh well.

My parents did not grow up in Italy or Bahrain though. My mother's family moved to London in 1974 and lived there until 1989.
My father grew up in Tunis, Tunisia and Tripoli,Libya but then went to school in the UK for secondary and uni and also lived there until 1989.
Hence, I have a freakish Brittish accent despite not going to school there until I was 11.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_Northern Italian (European) and Bahraini (Arab).
You'd never guess it from looking at my pics... I'm the most un-Arab, un-Italian looking Italian/Arab I know. Oh well._

 
I always wondered about what your make up was. You have such a unique-ness to you. You eyes are very Arab to me but the rest doen't fit into either European or Arab. You skin is so light and porcelain. Anyways, I think your unique and gorgeous.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_Northern Italian (European) and Bahraini (Arab).
You'd never guess it from looking at my pics... I'm the most un-Arab, un-Italian looking Italian/Arab I know. Oh well.

My parents did not grow up in Italy or Bahrain though. My mother's family moved to London in 1974 and lived there until 1989.
My father grew up in Tunis, Tunisia and Tripoli,Libya but then went to school in the UK for secondary and uni and also lived there until 1989.
Hence, I have a freakish Brittish accent despite not going to school there until I was 11._

 

Cool Mix!


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 12, 2007)

GERMAN.. yes i know, boring


----------



## Evey (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm Mexican =D


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2007)

mostly irish...obviously. i can throw back guinness like there's no tomorrow, and won't hesitate to throw down if i get called out.

according to my sister's research, we've also got some scottish, british, cherokee and navajo in us.


----------



## komischkatze (Nov 12, 2007)

It's a mystery! I'm adopted. ;p But I would be surprised if I didn't have some French background (ah, South Louisiana).


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm 100% Dutch


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 13, 2007)

25% French / 25% Norwegian / 25% Scottish / 25% Irish = NW25 a/k/a Not born of people who tan well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My family is quite new to America.  They have kept really precise records, so I have had the pleasure of seeing how we became what we are today.  It's pretty cool to look back at it all.  

Gotta tell you that I am pleased the family didn't resurect any of the old family names when I was born: 

Maude
Content
Hyacinyhe

Not that there's anything wrong with them, they just aren't me.

Oh, and born and mostly raised in Seattle, which I frickin' love!  I LOVE SEATTLE.  So, I am a proud Seattlite, as well.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 13, 2007)

My mom's family has been in America since the Spanish-American War (they're Spanish- completely).  The family has kept freakishly detailed records of the family since then, according to those not one person has married/had kids with someone who wasn't Spanish except for my mom.

My dad's family is German and Irish, but didn't come to America until during WWII.  Even then, it was just my grandparents who came because they were kicked out of Ireland.  Majority of my dad's family is still in Ireland.  

In the end, I'm 100% American.


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm Puertorican & Dominican=]

I like to say I'm a mix of platano & Goya bean! HAHA


----------



## somethingsinful (Nov 16, 2007)

English, Scotch-Irish, French, and I am a 1/64 Native American Cherokee to be precise and my family has been in the Americas since the beginning  of the Jamestown Settlement


----------



## stellarx1587 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am Norwegian, Greek, Spanish, & Filipino!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2007)

redneck.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 16, 2007)

99% Puerto Rican 1% Spaniard


----------



## redambition (Nov 17, 2007)

i'm pretty much all polish, however i have been told that there is a small amount of german in my blood. (1/12 or something like that.)

there is a bit of uncertainty there as i've never been able to trace back the family tree on my dad's father's side.

my parents actually met and married in australia. i was born and raised here.

i often get mistaken for irish (thanks to my red hair) or english (thanks to my surname). my surname is an anglicised, shortened version of my fathers real surname. it was changed when he migrated to australia.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 17, 2007)

Chinese (pure) ...but my second cousins are half scottish. I don't think there's any scottish blood in me though XP


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 17, 2007)

My Mom: Native american (Apache), Mexican and German
My Dad: English, German, Romanian and I think Scottish or Irish.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

I have been asked if I am Nordic (sp?)  all my life.  Also, I have been asked, "Where are you from?"  Even recently, I was told that I don't "look" like I am from here.  It's all news to me. 

I think that I am just fair skinned person.

Update:  I had to consult the genealogy records. I am Scottish, Irish, Dutch, German, and  Native American.  These records are only going back six generations.  I would have to go over seas to find out more.  Whoa!


----------



## BionicWoman (Nov 17, 2007)

***African-American***


----------



## nunu (Nov 18, 2007)

I am 100% Middle Eastern (Oman) from both sides. 
I get mistaken for being Spanish or Indian. Most people won't guess that i'm Arabic, I don't know why..


----------



## velvett21 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Mom*:Japanese and Indian (Goa)
*Dad*:Jamaican and Puerto Rican

I was born and raised in NYC the city that never sleeps!


----------



## mello (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm full blooded Portuguese


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 24, 2007)

100% Vietnamese!

Spring rolls


----------



## Aihaiz (Nov 24, 2007)

Im Palestinian ^^!!! With a Jordanian and a partial Emarati nationalities :S


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 24, 2007)

chinese


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 24, 2007)

Puetro Rican and African American


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Nov 24, 2007)

What I am is me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But my heritage is English, Scottish, Irish, Native American, and French.... although I do get asked from time to time if I am half-Asian for some reason.


----------



## Babs (Nov 25, 2007)

1/2 indonesian 1/2 dutch


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 25, 2007)

Black and Cherokee NA.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 25, 2007)

Im Filipino

But my fiance is Persian (Natives of Persia which is now Iran) but they moved to India generations ago. He can pass as many ethnicities..he can mix with Arabs, Asians (Indian/Pakistan etc), even the Turkish and Greek!

I cant wait to see what our babies will look like =)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 25, 2007)

people ask me if i am asian but i am 100% european.


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Nov 25, 2007)

As far as I know, all Chinese.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 28, 2007)

im full chinese


----------



## eulchen (Nov 28, 2007)

boring, just so boring. im 100% german. well, unless there is some minor foreign influence i dont know about. which i doubt, since my mum is historian and has researched our ancestors pretty well. she could trace back the family of her father several hundred years, and they all lived in the same village (at least they married women from other villages, otherwise i wouldnt even dare to think what my family history would look like *shudder*) 

i wish i had some more different influences, or such a nice european mix like many of the previous posters have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it would definately be a better fit of my perception of myself being european rather than german.


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 2, 2007)

Half Dutch. The other half is... a bunch of other stuff, but mostly Scottish.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 2, 2007)

German & english


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 2, 2007)

African American, Hungarian, Romanian and Polish


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 2, 2007)

Technically Irish and English but when people ask I say Scottish because I spent the majority of my life there. So I personally identify as a Scot. can't wait till I move back there next year too.


----------



## Leopardskinny (Dec 4, 2007)

^I'm Scottish too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well it is complicated.. I have lived here all my life- my Dad is scottish, my Mum was born in England and my Gran (her Mum) is English. So I guess I am 1/2 Scottish and just over 1/4 English, as my Dads family is Scot/Swedish mixture. So yeah, Scottish, English, and Swedish! Yayy!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm GHANAIAN, TOGOLESE, IRISH, DANISH, ISRAELI, AND PORTUGESE!!!

BETCHA


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 4, 2007)

*I'm GHANAIAN, TOGOLESE, IRISH, DANISH, ISRAELI, AND PORTUGESE!!!*

*BETCHA DIDN'T SEE THAT comin~*


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leopardskinny* 

 
_^I'm Scottish too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well it is complicated.. I have lived here all my life- my Dad is scottish, my Mum was born in England and my Gran (her Mum) is English. So I guess I am 1/2 Scottish and just over 1/4 English, as my Dads family is Scot/Swedish mixture. So yeah, Scottish, English, and Swedish! Yayy!_

 
Ooooh cool. Where abouts in the highlands are you?


----------



## Kuki (Feb 4, 2008)

This is a funny one. Im persian and indian. but NOT half persian and half indian. LOL.... im what they call Parsi/Parsee. My ancestors moved to india from persia (which were next door to each other 60 years ago). and because they didnt breed with the local indians, genetically im persian. but culturally im indian. i love bollywood and eat indian food  to make things evennnnnnnnnn more complicated, my mum was born in uganda and my dad in bombay. im nor hindu nor muslim. im zoroastrian. LOL my claim to fame is freddie mercury!LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love freddie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




R.I.P


----------



## Toya (Feb 4, 2008)

Black - LOL!

Primarily of African descent, though I couldn't tell you from what countries.  There's also some Cherokee, German (several generations back) and French.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jamaican+American= Jamerican


----------



## mrheine (Feb 6, 2008)

my mom is from guam so i'm half chamorro and half german/english/norwegian/etc.


----------



## kalikana (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm 75% Filipino and 25% Chinese.


----------



## MissLorsie (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow so many unusual combinations..

but so far im the only person who's replied to the thread thats Croatian!!

Both my parents were born over there and so were all my grandparents. My mum came to australia when she was 6 and my dad came here when he was 21. Ive grown up in australia my whole life and call myself a WOZZIE (wog + aussie) hehehhe

My boyf is half croatian and half slovak, were both pretty tall (im 5'8.5 hes 6'3) so i hope we have tall kiddies


----------



## Cantheuse (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm 1/2 Indian and 1/2 Swedish.


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm English but there is some Scottish and French is me, for about 5/6 generations ago.


----------



## fashionette (Feb 6, 2008)

Swedish obviosuly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'm also 1/4 danish on my dads side and my ancestors were: prussian jewish, german and french-belgian


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 6, 2008)

Iam 100% Colombian


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm pretty mixed up as well.

1/4 English
Under 1/4 but more than 1/8 Maori- Te Arawa (Te Ure o Uenuku Kopako/Ngati Whakaue), and Ngati Porou (mixed tribes)
1/8 Irish
And the rest is random mixed up European- within the last four generations I have Scottish, Welsh, Spanish, German, French, Swiss. You name it, it's in there somewhere.

I frequently get asked 'OMG, are you Spanish?!' by Europeans and I've been mistaken for a really white Indian/Egyptian/Lebanese/Arabic girl. Haha.

The dark hair/eyes is mostly just the Maori, guys. Sorry. People always seem so disappointed.


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 7, 2008)

1/2 Greek
1/4 German
1/4 unknown (my grandfather was adopted)


----------



## mreichert (Feb 7, 2008)

1/2 Italian
1/2 German

I have the Italian physique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   and.... temper of the Germans


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 7, 2008)

Liberian (africa) & greek


----------



## matsubie (Feb 8, 2008)

korean.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm italian & german.. but more italian


----------



## macaholic2912 (Mar 18, 2008)

100% irish


----------



## fuzz (Mar 18, 2008)

My parents are from fiji island although my grand parents are from afghanistan and im born in canada.


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 20, 2008)

My mom is mostly Colombian w/ the exception of a great-great grandfather that moved to Colombia from Spain.

On my dad's side his family are gypsies from Spain that moved to Mexico and then moved to the US where my dad & all 8 of his brothers and sisters were born.


----------



## lahlalove (Mar 20, 2008)

mostly chinese and part viet.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 20, 2008)

vietnamese


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2008)

I am German (100 %)


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

German and Irish


----------



## revinn (Mar 20, 2008)

Canadian, born and raised, with mostly Scottish and Irish ancestors and a little English. My great-grandfathers both came to Canada from Scotland and Ireland, respectively.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm just off the Mayflower that landed in Plymouth Rock on my Mom's side [long time Americans who fled England] and Mexican-Spanish on my Dad's side. His mom was a second generation immigrant from Spain and his dad was from Mexico. Quite the hodge-podge!


----------



## sabrina (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm german


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm half German (father) and half Polish (mother), but we are not a 100% positive that its pure Polish, there could possibly be a little Russian mixed in there.


----------



## enig (Mar 23, 2008)

I am Javanese, Bugis Islander, Dutch, Chinese

cant really see the dutch in me though =/

the bf is half chinese and half english

we can pretty much take the piss out of most of the races in the world without being racist


----------



## Brittni (Mar 23, 2008)

I am *BOHEMIAN* and MACEDONIAN.


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 24, 2008)

100% Irish and 120% prone to sunburn, thank you mummy, thank you daddy lol.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 24, 2008)

Filipino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom claims I had 1% Irish in me cuz of a greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat greeeeeeeeeeeat grandpop, but I don't even count it anymore lol


----------



## NadiaD (Mar 26, 2008)

Good lord, where to start?? In my family it seems to be the done thing to marry someone from another country, so I'll just list all the nationalities I know off in my family tree that led to me:

Welsh -Dad, English - Mam, French - Nan,
Dad's mum - Scottish,  Mum's mum - French, Mums Dad - south African, Grandmother - Polish, Great granmother - Romany Gypsy.

I also know of people who came back over from Australia and America and re-integrated into the family tree (they married someone way back). My great great uncle ran whisky and guns to the native americans (Sorry!! ), I read tarot and runes thanks to my Romany side, I cook like a fiend and look like a hodgepodge of whatever was left over. My mum got the distintictive Jewish features from the Polish ancestry, but damn is she beautiful.

Theres a lot more in my family, but cant be bothered to write it all.

My boyfriend is Scottish English and German lol.

Nadia xx


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 26, 2008)

Both of my parents are from Guatemala. My father's family is guatemalan and Spanish (spain line) and my mom is half german and half guatemalan mayan indian.

so im like 1/4 spanish 1/2 guatemalan and 1/4 german.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm African American mixed in with a little Native American (Creek).


----------



## pat (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm full Filipino. I wish I could say I'm mixed, but when I think of it, it doesn't count. haha

My Mom 1/4 German and Dad is 1/4 Spanish = does not apply to me. haha

Some people say I look Latin, that'll work for me. haha


----------



## tripwirechick (Mar 27, 2008)

Scottish, English and teeny parts German-Jewish and Maori


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Made and born in USSR!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*1/2 Russian*
*1/2 Belorussian*


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Im Filipino

But my fiance is Persian (Natives of Persia which is now Iran) but they moved to India generations ago. He can pass as many ethnicities..he can mix with Arabs, Asians (Indian/Pakistan etc), even the Turkish and Greek!

I cant wait to see what our babies will look like =)_

 
haha...I am also Persian...100%. My husband is Guyanese (1/2 black and 1/2 native american). I also can't wait to see what our kids will look like


----------



## TUPRNUT (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm German all the way!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Apr 15, 2008)

Irish, Armenian, German, Norwegian, Indian, and French Canadian


----------



## bklynfemme (Apr 15, 2008)

my mom is puertorican and my dad is greek


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm French, Italian, and Scottish.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm 1/2 japanese (mom) 1/4 thai 1/4 chinese (dad's side)

My daugter is 1/4 spanish 1/4 filipino (my boyfriend), and half of whatever i am lol, she doesnt look like me at all and she has olive tan skin tone... i'm not even sure if were related O_O LOL


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm a mutt... German, Russian, Hungarian, Austrian & Polish & Jewish


----------



## China doll (Apr 21, 2008)

Puerto Rican, Colombian and Spaniard( i think that what you call people from spain lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## StephsCl (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep, I'm German all the way too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I'm not proud that I can out drink my friends and most guys!


----------



## pratbc (Apr 21, 2008)

100% Cuban- I am first generation born in the US


----------



## KAIA (Apr 23, 2008)

3/4 Peruvian
1/4 Chilean

Although my grandma looks asian  for sure, when i ask her if she has asian relatives , she says she can´t remember.. damn alzheimer! 
Anyhow I´m Born and raised in Peru. 
My last names are portuguese and other one spanish.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm hispanic,white,native american and a little bit of irish


----------



## soulstar (Apr 23, 2008)

My father is FILIPINO and my mother is ENGLISH & SPANISH.  I'm sure there are alot of other things I'm mixed with... my mom says we're "mutts" haha


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bklynfemme* 

 
_my mom is puertorican and my dad is greek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hawt Mix mama!


----------



## goldspice (Apr 23, 2008)

Im pakistani..although my dad's Kashmiri and mom's of indian heritage.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 23, 2008)

Black.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm mutt lol: I'm German, Austrian, Russian, Hungarian, Polish & Jewish.
pretty much eastern european.


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 23, 2008)

dutch and jewish


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 24, 2008)

Black, Black, and Black. The American version.


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm chinese


----------



## bklynfemme (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Hawt Mix mama!_

 

Thanx!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 26, 2008)

Indian & Portugese with a teensy weensy bit of African.

Also I think firefox is racist cuz it has a red line under Portugese.


----------



## dollypink (Apr 26, 2008)

English


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 26, 2008)

My mother is from Former Yugoslavia but her whole town was Slovak (the now autonomous province of Vojvodina- I wish it was it's own country! So much easier to explain!), and my father was born in London, England, but his parents were Welsh, and the earliest relatives we can trace back (1700ish) are both English and Welsh....and I was born is Australia. 

SOooo...I'm an English, Welsh and Slovak Australian


----------



## theblackqueen (Apr 26, 2008)

my mom is half mexican and my dad was from mexico. My granny on my mom's side is sioux and welsh. 

I apparently take after the Welsh bit because i'm so damn pale!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: What is your ethnic background?*

I'm part Irish part Swedish with a little Native American thrown in there.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 30, 2008)

On my dad's side, I'm Canadian, and actually eligible for dual citizenship. I haven't traced any farther back than a few generations but there's probably English and French in there.

On my mum's side, I'm German/French (1/8th, my mum's ancestors from there lived in the area that changed control during wars and such), Native American (my mom being enough so to where she could live on a reservation, English, and Scottish.


----------



## renoir (Apr 30, 2008)

My dad is 3/4 Cambodian and a 1/4 Chinese but looks Hispanic or Middle Eastern. My mom's Chinese. 

People think my little sister and I are either Filipino or Hispanic/Asian, naturally. Everyone thinks my oldest sister is half asian/half white and my other sister apparently looks Hawaiian.


----------



## hhunt2 (May 1, 2008)

I'm Italian, German and Filipino.

My dad is from Ohio (his half Italian & German).  
And my mom is from the Phillipines.  
So I'm basically more Filipino.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 1, 2008)

I actually don't know my background. I'm assuming irish on my mothers side and I know on my dads side his mothers ancestors were convicts from the UK.


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 5, 2008)

Im pure Italian. My ancestors have a little bit of Greek going on.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Jul 26, 2008)

cuba,spain, brasil and english - i just say latin for a conclusive title hahah


----------



## 100pixiedust (Jul 27, 2008)

im half filipino and half english! 
my mum's pretty dark and my dad's got flamin red hair- i came out sorta latina looking ( if i tan!!!) but people always assume my mum is my stepmum!!! grrr.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm German/French/Dutch with some Cherokee Indian somewhere in there too


----------



## florabundance (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm a Turkish Cypriot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But just to avoid the whole "I thought people from Cyprus were Greek" thing, I just say i'm mainland Turkish.


----------



## iliang25 (Jul 27, 2008)

100% Filipina here..


----------



## gore_mon_amour (Jul 27, 2008)

*Irish* for the most part, Scottish, German. Throw in a _wee bit_ of Norwegian & English.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 27, 2008)

100% Polish

Born in Poland, raised in Rome, Italy and living my life in Canada (near Toronto)


----------



## animecute (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm a bunch of different Chinese but somehow I look Filipino  lol


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 28, 2008)

Irish, English, German and Ukrainian. Possibly Welsh and some other things but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 28, 2008)

Um.. My parents and I are Malaysian. My great grandmother's is Thai. My great grand father is from Sri Lanka. My mom's Chinese.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm Canadian!  But my ancestry is Polish, Icelandic, English & Scottish.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm Persian...my mother's great grandma was Russian. So I'd say I'm 95% Persian


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I live in America (not too much longer!!) But ancestry: I'm mostly German (I'm related to this guy: Johann Tetzel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, not really cool...but he is def. German) and also part Scottish and English.


----------



## seonmi (Jul 28, 2008)

I feel so boring after reading all of you guys' posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm 100% Vietnamese


----------



## GoldenFairy (Jul 28, 2008)

Sri-lankan and a little Portuguese (I think I am the only Sri-lankan so far!)


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 28, 2008)

my father is hispanic and dutch and my mother is first nation (native) and irish..


----------



## dust_bunny (Jul 28, 2008)

50% Polish 50% German lol


----------



## laneyyy (Jul 31, 2008)

Scandinavian/Native American!!! YUH


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 31, 2008)

my heritage is irish and german


----------



## panther27 (Jul 31, 2008)

I am mostly Italian with some french,scottish,german and irish.Love bein Italian,so sexy.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 31, 2008)

I am mostly Indonesian with a little bit of Dutch, French and Arabic


----------



## xlakatex (Aug 1, 2008)

German, Dutch, Irish and Native American.


----------



## daisyv316 (Aug 1, 2008)

100% Mexican with indiginous blood, posibly aztec since my family speaks, nahuatl native tongue of the aztecs.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 1, 2008)

Filipino American


----------



## lanslady (Aug 2, 2008)

2 Native Americans; choctaw, alabama coushatta, Irish, Dutch and German.  You can see the Irish in my skin, I'm very very pale, so very prone to sunburn, I don't even go out in the sun unless i'm going to my car and going somewhere LOL and then I wear spf moisturizer and lotions.  The Native American comes out in my cheekbones, they are very prominant and my temper, German temper too.  Dutch, can't really see.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Aug 2, 2008)

Mainly Lithuanian and Hispanic, but I've got a bunch of other stuff mixed in there also >.<


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 2, 2008)

Norwegian mostly, with a bit of French as well.  But born and raised in NY


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 2, 2008)

i'm half irish, half swiss german.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jamaican!!!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 3, 2008)

African American, Cherokee, and White...not sure about the origin of my white folk. Maybe France?


----------



## baby_phat_phat (Aug 3, 2008)

half dutch, half pakistani.


----------



## pennybeau (Aug 3, 2008)

Half Korean and half French. :]


----------



## chocolatesoap (Aug 4, 2008)

My dad is Salvadorian and my mom is Filipino


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i'm half irish, half swiss german._

 
Same, although I've been told I have some distant ancestry rooted in Russia, I usually leave that out since I'm only 90% sure


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Aug 29, 2008)

brazilian, spanish,cuban,english,irish ( TINY bit)
I just look hispanic tbh NC41/a booty n a half etc...hahah except i have really green eyes? weird!
yep, everyone is mixed at the end of the day, n i think its wonderful !


----------



## meg_curls (Aug 29, 2008)

German, Russian, Norwegian, Dutch, French, Polish, and Unknown  n_n


----------



## SparklingMissy (Aug 29, 2008)

German, Irish, Pennsylvanian dutch (sp?) and Cherokee Indian


----------



## PMBG83 (Aug 30, 2008)

African, Native American and European. Alot of terrance howard looking relatives in the family...hahaha


----------



## Lapis (Aug 31, 2008)

Barbadian! afro caribbean!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 3, 2008)

1st generation american but consider myself Ukranian/Russian


----------



## PrincessNicci (Sep 9, 2008)

_Half English, Half Thai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
_Second From Left._


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 9, 2008)

well I am guatemalan and salvadorian, with some chinese and german mixture somewhere in there.


----------



## shootout (Sep 9, 2008)

Mostly Irish and Polish, with a little English and German mixed in.


----------



## LoveMU (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm 100% Albanian!  I am very proud, as we all are!  We consider ourselves eagles and call ourselves that!  It feels damn good to be an Albanian eagle!


----------



## crystalclear (Sep 9, 2008)

Scottish (a member of my family has traced our history back to to Kenneth MacAlpine, 1st king of a unified Scotland) with some Irish (got the surname which people usually spell wrong) and English. Thank God there is only a very short summer here!


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_well I am guatemalan and salvadorian, with some chinese and german mixture somewhere in there._

 
HA ! as i was going through this i thought i bet no one is gonna say guatemalan, guess i was wrong. Both my parents are guatemalan, my great grandfather was chinese


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 9, 2008)

Scottish, English, German, French, Irish and probably a few others.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 9, 2008)

Both of my parents were born in Guyana; Father is half Black and half Indian; Mother is half Portuguese and half Indian; so that makes me...


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_HA ! as i was going through this i thought i bet no one is gonna say guatemalan, guess i was wrong. Both my parents are guatemalan, my great grandfather was chinese_

 
Too funny i was thinking the same thing. mybe we are related. my great grandfather was chinese too on my grandma's side.


----------



## she_loves_it (Sep 10, 2008)

1/2 scottish 1/2 british....boring


----------



## RaynelleM (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm 100% Goan aka I'm from Goa, India which was a Portuguese colony for over 450 years so I probably have some Portuguese ancestors too ... or not, I'm not sure.  Well, I had to have inherited my "curvaceous" figure from somewhere and most Indian (from other parts of India) girls I know don't have big butts!! lol

I get mistaken for so many other ethnicities tho ... South American, Spanish, West Indian, Black (this one confuses me!!) ... well atleast my future kids will have some of those plus Goan bc my bf is Jamaican with a Panamanian grandmother (dad's side) and a German great-grandfather (mum's side)!!


----------



## kkischer04 (Sep 11, 2008)

1/4 Japanese(mom), 1/4 polish(dad), and a little bit of German, Irish, Scottish, English...other than the japanese part, I'm pretty much European

Basically I'm a mutt!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 11, 2008)

half portuguese half irish ... everyone thinks im italian though ...


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 11, 2008)

Just Irish, as far as I know.


----------



## simplykat (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I'm full vietnamese.. though I heard I may be: Vietnamese, French, Caucasian, and Korean.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 19, 2008)

as far as I know I'm 100% finnish, at least nowhere in the near family there isn't any other nationalities.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 20, 2008)

1/2 Canadian ... (no idea what original nationality, my dad was adopted.)
1/4 Trinidadian (West Indian, White European)
1/4 Bermudian (White European - British, other)

Anyway, I just say I'm Bermudian.


----------



## MACHOMULA (Sep 20, 2008)

3/4 German; 1/4 Irish

My hubby is Mexican so I feel 1/2 Mexican!!


----------



## darkorchid (Sep 25, 2008)

Filipino (spanish/indian filo mix) and Australian (french/danish mix)
S/O is half South African (dutch heritage) and half Mauritian - soooo hot! HAHA


----------



## flymestza (Sep 25, 2008)

My father is Filipino and my mother is a mix of English, Irish, German, and Norwegian.


----------



## Penn (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm Chinese and Vietnamese but often get mistaken for Filipino, I'm usually surprised when people can accurately guess what I am.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 28, 2008)

50% Anzio Italian (dad)
25% Siclian Italian (momma)
25% Belarus (Ukraine) (momma) 

I get generally bunched with other fair skinned italians (nc20). <3 My mother and her family is the darkest in the family -


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 28, 2008)

English, Scottish, Welsh, and German.  The crazy thing?

I get mistaken for "some sort of Asian" (to quote many people in this area) almost every single day!  I've actually been stopped by random people in the mall/at a bar/at a restaurant/any other public place and asked "What kind of Asian are you?"  I get funny looks when I tell them I'm fully Caucasian!  This happens at least twice a week.  I don't get it!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Sep 29, 2008)

*I'm a Female Human Being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

* I thought I'd posted to this thread before, 
but I did a search & I didn't find me...soo....*

*I am a mutt-mix of Eastern-European, 
Germany/Austria/Hungary/Checkoslavakia/Russia and...?*

*I am 3/4, 3nd generation American,
 (all my great grandparents & my maternal grandfather were born
 far from here.) 
My maternal grandpa (I miss him so much) was born in Jerusalem, 
& came to live in the States when he was 4 years old. *

*I love threads like these. I love knowing about people's heritages; my grandmother (96 & going strong!) has been doing a geneaology (I never seem to spell that right) project for the past 10+ years,*
*& she's discovered we have relatives all over the World, including Australia, Israel, & many other places, largely due to the Diaspora.*

* I am a Jewish girl who is married to a non-Jewish boy, 
& I am extremely secular (have been, since I went out on my own @ 19)*
*Our son's heritage is an absolutely incredible mix.*




*....*
*still, I will always be a cultural Jew. 
I have many emotional memories at this Moment, as the Sun has set, &*
*now it is the beginning of the Jewish New Year.*

*I wish health & sweetness & all good things to anyone who is observing*
*(altho you may not be on here now to see this,
 if you are observant...unlike me.) *

*I send Peace & Love to all people who read this, whatever your ethnic/cultural background.*

*HeartVibes, xxxxCherylFaith**xxxx*​


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Too funny i was thinking the same thing. mybe we are related. my great grandfather was chinese too on my grandma's side._

 
lol that would be so funny. Both my great grandparents have passed away. My grandmother recently 2 yrs ago. Hey we have another thing in common, i'm currently trying to get into the nursing program to become an RN, hope i get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well either way its nice to see another guatemalan on here.


----------



## lvelazquez18 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm half Puerto Rican, half Colombian.


----------



## panther27 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am Italian and German,my last name is Italian and my moms maiden name deFur is German.


----------



## Kitface (Oct 3, 2008)

Born in New Zealand, but 100% Chinese! Get mistaken a lot for Korean, though. Sometimes Japanese.


----------



## milk_tea (Oct 23, 2008)

black, irish, filipino


----------



## shea_47 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a mutt, my parents and grandparents are all Canadian-born citizens, but my great grandparents are all immigrants except my ojibwe great gram. She and her family have lived in what is now Ontario, Canada before the Europeans ever arrived (this is what she told me when I was little) So I consider myself pure Canadian, haha. I don't really identify with any of my cultures... i feel like I'm part of a more unique cultural mosaic, rather than a melting pot. I identify with my aboriginal culture a little more because the city I live in is so saturated with indigenous culture that you miss out on the culture of this city if you don't embrace it. *shrugs* 

maternal gramma = metis
maternal grampa = german
paternal gramma = scottish
paternal grampa = english

they are all the stereotypical embodiments of these cultures too, and somehow i turned out incredibly super pale, with blue eyes and dark brown hair. an even mix of features i guess, hehe.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 28, 2008)

Laotian, Thai, Vietnamese, Chinese, French


----------

